# American Music



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Remember the days when America had that free feeling...Before 9/11... even how the music was impacted. We need to get back to those roots






Post your country inspired music


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm afraid that all innocence is lost now and as far as music is concerned...enjoy the classics because they ain't coming back The music died, but I did drive my chevy to the levvy Keep on truckin'


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I'm afraid that all innocence is lost now and as far as music is concerned...enjoy the classics because they ain't coming back The music died, but I did drive my chevy to the levvy Keep on truckin'


No matter how bad things get. One thing I know no one can take from me is my faith & spirit. Music helps keep my spirit up.

Don't be down, turn that frown upside down


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I'm afraid that all innocence is lost now and as far as music is concerned...enjoy the classics because they ain't coming back The music died, but I did drive my chevy to the levvy Keep on truckin'


I wouldn't say the music has died. I would say that there was a major shift in genres. You can find some of the most technical music in the metal scene. Some of the best voices in straight accoustic stuff. There are still great musicians producing gold, but it's just not in the same'ol same'ol genres as it was before...my opinion...

Plus when the economy tanks, the underground music scene booms. So to find good stuff you have to go underground...and do some digging!


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't think you should worry, like someone said above, new forms are developing all the time.
My take is that good music, like good literature, (can I add good gov't without starting a fight w/ anyone?)..is the result of conflict. e.g. between real and ideal. 
such as Jazz, the archetypical American music...it was revolutionary and hated by the musical establishment until it was eventually co-opted and homogenized ( I'm told that the original colloquial meaning of the word 'jazz' is 'f%&ed' or something similar. Or, the great Russian romantics, encouraged to represent 'Russian' ideas musically, to preserve the culture which was going to hell.
Innocence ? naivete ? I don't think that's desirable, any experience informs innocence, and it's only charming to the loving care giver.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

9/11 most certainly impacted everyone!! Any innocence that this society had left that this country could never come under enemy attack was trampled under foot that day. It was a rude awakening and put our minds on an alert status since. Oh yeah, Led Zeppelin rules


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I love Tom Petty, made me think of John Cougar...
















Will post up some more later.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*Woooo*
















9/11 happened, but they can't take my spirit for freedom. I look back on my ancestors that fought in the revolutionary war, civil war & walk around with a middle finger attitude to anyone who F's with the idea of messing with my liberties/freedoms but of course in a savvy manner... America needs to get back to that, it's gotta start somewhere & someone has to voice it out...

Zeppelin=


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wooo Hooo support southern rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Tuesday's Gone = One of the best Skynard Songs of all time. If I had a girl, I wanted to name her Tuesday... but Andrew didn't like it! Good thing we had a boy.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The Allman Bros.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> YouTube - Journey - Don't Stop Believin' (Live in Japan)
> 
> YouTube - The Beatles - Revolution (Live)
> 
> ...


I agree with your post, I agree with your music, I agree with all that is the almighty Zeppelin, and I agree that honey badgers are bad MOFOs for sure...hmm, Badger..sounds like a good pit bull name Now, pass the sauce.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> I agree with your post, I agree with your music, I agree with all that is the almighty Zeppelin, and I agree that honey badgers are bad MOFOs for sure...hmm, Badger..sounds like a good pit bull name Now, pass the sauce.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

LoL... Badger is a cool name for a pit... Sauce is still simmerin'


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> The Allman Bros.


:goodpost:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome posts Krystal - gotta love southern rock


----------

